# Who would like a GBAtemp T-shirt?



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello
So, I've talked a bit to @p1ngpong . Apparently, he was in charge on GBATemp T-shirt selling when there was. Now, I'd like to buy one, but they don't make them anymore.
P1ngpong told me to create a thread with a poll to know if there is a demand of those t-shirt, so here am I. Would you like to buy a GBATemp t-shirt too?

According to @Tom Bombadildo , the price shirt and hoodies were listed last time were :
t-shirt : 23USD
Hoodies : 39USD
Source


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2017)

I would honestly get another one for sure.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Dec 2, 2017)

I would, for sure. Someone out in public may recognize it as well. Never know


----------



## wormdood (Dec 2, 2017)

please edit the poll . . . i have a feeling that "want to" and "would/will buy" are two different things​


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 2, 2017)

Absolutely, I missed out the last time.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 2, 2017)

not that i would not like a t-shirt but where i live i would need it to be a long sleeve . . . or better yet a hoody


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 2, 2017)

Would definitely buy a tshirt. I like the idea of a hoodie too! I'm torn on which I'd buy, but I'd definitely get one!


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 2, 2017)

Hell, I'd get both


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2017)

No! Don't want to be associated with this site.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> No! Don't want to be associated with this site.


What they said


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> What they said


Hell, I don't even buy video game t-shirts.
No way i'm walking with nerd shit on my body.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 2, 2017)

snip . . . fucking image fail. . . thanks gbatemp


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 2, 2017)

GIMMEGIMMEGIMMEAMan...
...
ASWItch...
...
AT-SHIRTAFTERMIDnight...
...
Crap.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2017)

Why would I? I have an official lanyard badge?


----------



## jDSX (Dec 2, 2017)

A newer one would be great *raises hand*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Yea i saw a couple of gbatemp shirt model but they are the former temp logo
Id really like on with newest logo


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea i saw a couple of gbatemp shirt model but they are the former temp logo
> Id really like on with newest logo


Just the logo slapped onto the shirt would look messy imo. I feel like it could use a little design initiative, but overall I'd love GBAtemp shirts or hoodies!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Hell, I don't even buy video game t-shirts.
> No way i'm walking with nerd shit on my body.


Sounds like you have low self-confidence.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Hell, I don't even buy video game t-shirts.
> No way i'm walking with nerd shit on my body.



ikr id probably get stabbed for wearing one loloiol


----------



## Chary (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes!! I'd love one for sure. I'd wear that all day long. Would actually be super awesome for E3 too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello
So, I've talked a bit to @p1ngpong . Apparently, he was in charge on GBATemp T-shirt selling when there was. Now, I'd like to buy one, but they don't make them anymore.
P1ngpong told me to create a thread with a poll to know if there is a demand of those t-shirt, so here am I. Would you like to buy a GBATemp t-shirt too?

According to @Tom Bombadildo , the price shirt and hoodies were listed last time were :
t-shirt : 23USD
Hoodies : 39USD
Source


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yes!! I'd love one for sure. I'd wear that all day long. Would actually be super awesome for E3 too.


YAY


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

Maybe have a competition to see who could come up with the best design? The winner receives a free shirt/hoodie.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 2, 2017)

blujay said:


> Maybe have a competition to see who could come up with the best design? The winner receives a free shirt/hoodie.


...
I am totally not going into the future and copying the best design to claim as my own...
*CHAOS CON-NO!*


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Sounds like you have low self-confidence.


How in the hell did you extrapolate low self confidence from that?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> How in the hell did you extrapolate low self confidence from that?


It's easy. I got it too.
The way our minds got that was you stated you didn't want to walk around with anything nerdy on your body, even though you are into "nerdy" things since you happen to be on a "nerd" website, classifying you as a "nerd". This implies that you care how others view you, insinuating low self-esteem/self-confidence.

You may be a very self-confident person, but the way that came across sent that message to at least two people on the planet.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> How in the hell did you extrapolate low self confidence from that?


"Hell, I don't even buy video game t-shirts.
No way i'm walking with nerd shit on my body."

It's actually pretty clear. You go on this site, yet you don't want to be associated with it because you aren't confident enough in yourself to wear an article of clothing that aligns with your interests.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2017)

blujay said:


> It's easy. I got it too.
> The way our minds got that was you stated you didn't want to walk around with anything nerdy on your body, even though you are into "nerdy" things since you happen to be on a "nerd" website, classifying you as a "nerd". This implies that you care how others view you, insinuating low self-esteem/self-confidence.
> 
> You may be a very self-confident person, but the way that came across sent that message to at least two people on the planet.



Just because you like or support something doesn't mean you should advertise or flaunt it in public, you will learn this as you get older.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 2, 2017)

mech said:


> Just because you like or support something doesn't mean you should advertise or flaunt it in public, you will learn this as you get older.


That's true, but the way he uses derogatory language to refer to material that interests him suggests self-hatred/low self-confidence.

"No way i'm walking with _nerd shit_ on my body"

The way he refers to the shirt as "nerd shit" is particularly telling.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

mech said:


> Just because you like or support something doesn't mean you should advertise or flaunt it in public, you will learn this as you get older.


But something as harmless as "nerdy stuff" shouldn't really matter.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2017)

blujay said:


> But something as harmless as "nerdy stuff" shouldn't really matter.



It does when you are trying to get your bread dipped.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

mech said:


> It does when you are trying to get your bread dipped.


Assuming that is a reference to having sex, lucky for me that doesn't matter because the only person that I want to have sex with is the person who loves me for who I am, not what they want me to be.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyways, back on topic, yes. I want them. Let's get that hoodie boys.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

blujay said:


> Assuming that is a reference to having sex, lucky for me that doesn't matter because the only person that I want to have sex with is the person who loves me for who I am, not what they want me to be.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Anyways, back on topic, yes. I want them. Let's get that hoodie boys.


thats what i was about to say
back on topic please


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2017)

mech said:


> ikr id probably get stabbed for wearing one loloiol


I don't talk nerd stuff when I'm around people a whole lot. Many people don't like and don't care for it. 
So I don't wanna burden them with something they don't care about. Plus I can talk about other things they are interested in.

And some just needs to dial down the nerd a bit. When someone says, "its just like episode 51 of some show when he using some magic spell and blah blah blah." Even i'm like whoa, turn down the nerd. A little bit of nerd is ok, but thats to much. 
Its more how they say it, and how they act, more than actually talking about nerd stuff, which is ok when down right.
Talk nerd stuff but don't be weird. 

And I don't like to walk with a giant logo of some brand on my clothing either. Whether its Nike, or Vans, or whatever.
I am not going to be a walking advertisement for some company.

Advertise your own crap.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 2, 2017)

blujay said:


> Assuming that is a reference to having sex, lucky for me that doesn't matter because the only person that I want to have sex with is the person who loves me for who I am, not what they want me to be.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Anyways, back on topic, yes. I want them. Let's get that hoodie boys.



If what we wore didnt matter then we wouldnt conform to wear particular items at work too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

hum hum...
topic please?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2017)

blujay said:


> Assuming that is a reference to having sex, lucky for me that doesn't matter because the only person that I want to have sex with is the person who loves me for who I am, not what they want me to be.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Anyways, back on topic, yes. I want them. Let's get that hoodie boys.


Who said not wearing gaming shirts means giving up your interests?

I don't like to flaunt my interests. Im not that type of person. 
Its more of an expression of hey look at me, look what I like. Which I don't care for doing with clothing.
If they want to know my interests then I'll tell them in person not in clothing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Who said not wearing gaming shirts means giving up your interests?
> 
> I don't like to flaunt my interests. Im not that type of person.
> Its more of an expression of hey look at me, look what I like. Which I don't care for doing with clothing.
> If they want to know my interests then I'll tell them in person not in clothing.


*BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

Honestly, I want one but it depends on the design of it. If we could have a picture of P1ng's face on it I would buy a few...

In seriousness, it would depend on the cost. I am not going to pay $50 for a GBAtemp hoodie.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

blujay said:


> Honestly, I want one but it depends on the design of it. If we could have a picture of P1ng's face on it I would buy a few...
> 
> In seriousness, it would depend on the cost. I am not going to pay $50 for a GBAtemp hoodie.


yea depends on the price for me too... I'm a bit short these time


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 2, 2017)

blujay said:


> Honestly, I want one but it depends on the design of it. If we could have a picture of P1ng's face on it I would buy a few...
> 
> In seriousness, it would depend on the cost. I am not going to pay $50 for a GBAtemp hoodie.


The last t-shirt/hoodie sale we did, tees were $23, and hoodies were $39. I would imagine the same thing would be done this time, if we did do another shirt sale. 

https://teespring.com/shop/gbatemp#pid=212&cid=5819&sid=front <


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello
So, I've talked a bit to @p1ngpong . Apparently, he was in charge on GBATemp T-shirt selling when there was. Now, I'd like to buy one, but they don't make them anymore.
P1ngpong told me to create a thread with a poll to know if there is a demand of those t-shirt, so here am I. Would you like to buy a GBATemp t-shirt too?

According to @Tom Bombadildo , the price shirt and hoodies were listed last time were :
t-shirt : 23USD
Hoodies : 39USD
Source


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The last t-shirt/hoodie sale we did, tees were $23, and hoodies were $39. I would imagine the same thing would be done this time, if we did do another shirt sale.
> 
> https://teespring.com/shop/gbatemp#pid=212&cid=5819&sid=front <


should I add the previous price on the OP?


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 2, 2017)

I'd buy one or two if it was reasonably priced. A tanktop would be nice too.


----------



## Gizametalman (Dec 2, 2017)

Oh, jeezzzzz.... is this yet another way for GBATemp to get more money?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Oh, jeezzzzz.... is this yet another way for GBATemp to get more money?


it's not them who restarted this idea, it was me, after asking multiple staff member, they told me to create this thread
Hey, maybe I should ask for a share for starting this thread


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 3, 2017)

I’d totally buy and wear one... If I can afford it at the time they’re being sold anyway!


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Dec 3, 2017)

Depends on the design.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 3, 2017)

ah ah ah
i want one 'O'


----------



## fatsquirrel (Dec 3, 2017)

CrimsonMaple said:


> Depends on the design.


That pretty much


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

Just an idea,
for the t-shirt, you could get the GBATemp logo in the front
and on the back, the phrase "Proud to be a Temper"


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 10, 2017)

I would love to see a new tshirt sale, sadly I just don't have the time to organise one now. Hopefully it is something the current staff can look into and maybe organise for you guys.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 10, 2017)

x65943 said:


> "Hell, I don't even buy video game t-shirts.
> No way i'm walking with nerd shit on my body."
> 
> It's actually pretty clear. You go on this site, yet you don't want to be associated with it because you aren't confident enough in yourself to wear an article of clothing that aligns with your interests.



LOL calm down. This has nothing to do with self confidence. I would never wear "nerd shit" either. And it's because I don't associate too strongly with the gaming community (though I do love gaming myself), and even if I did, that's not to say that any gaming apparel actually looks good to me. It's OK to have differing tastes dude.



x65943 said:


> That's true, but the way he uses derogatory language to refer to material that interests him suggests self-hatred/low self-confidence.
> 
> "No way i'm walking with _nerd shit_ on my body"
> 
> The way he refers to the shirt as "nerd shit" is particularly telling.



Yeah that's because it is nerd shit.

EDIT: As an FYI and to respond to the original post I would actually be interested. I assume it would just be a simple logo-on-plain-shirt thing, much more subtle and obscure than a shirt with a Minecraft creeper on it or w/e.


----------



## Issac (Dec 10, 2017)

I assume there are limitations on the printable area, right?
I'm a fan of this kind of design. (but obviously with Tempy head):


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 17, 2017)

Supreme and GBAtemp collab when?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

I'd like to reboot the debate as I'd really like to see one being made
Is any of mods or former staff or admin maybe, could confirm if there will be t-shirt of gbatemp?


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes, we need shirts. Please guys


----------



## Chary (Apr 26, 2018)

Been hoping for a revival of this for a while! Votes show there's a clear demand for it, too!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2018)

Once again, I would totally throw my money at new t-shirts.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 26, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Once again, I would totally throw my money at new t-shirts.


wait... do you mean you have one with an old pattern of gbatemp?


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 26, 2018)

A shirt the color of the Temp off-blue and maybe a less obvious tempy logo.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 26, 2018)

Just though about something
T-shirt could be prize of raffles sometime, dont you think?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello
So, I've talked a bit to @p1ngpong . Apparently, he was in charge on GBATemp T-shirt selling when there was. Now, I'd like to buy one, but they don't make them anymore.
P1ngpong told me to create a thread with a poll to know if there is a demand of those t-shirt, so here am I. Would you like to buy a GBATemp t-shirt too?

According to @Tom Bombadildo , the price shirt and hoodies were listed last time were :
t-shirt : 23USD
Hoodies : 39USD
Source


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm rebumping this thread so the debate can continue

Honestly, here in Quebec, it's not the right time for a hoodies as mentioned earlier
But it's the perfect time for a gbatemp T-shirt


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I already have two soooo


----------



## leon315 (Jul 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> should I add the previous price on the OP?


T-shirt sucks and they are worthless but money is not a problem for me, i would support happily gbatemp if it didn't tempbanned me 3 times and gave me 5 warns..


----------



## Chary (Jul 3, 2018)

Give me a tempy shirt or give me death!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 3, 2018)

i accept one if you pay all the taxes


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 3, 2018)

I still want one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

leon315 said:


> T-shirt sucks and they are worthless but money is not a problem for me, i would support happily gbatemp if it didn't tempbanned me 3 times and gave me 5 warns..


go back under your bridge please

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> I still want one.


same


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 3, 2018)

leon315 said:


> i would support happily gbatemp if it didn't tempbanned me 3 times and gave me 5 warns..


Because your behaviour is totally their fault.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2018)

I already have one but I'd love to get more!


----------



## leon315 (Jul 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> go back under your bridge please


I can't find a right sentence to respond this no sense, are you triggered?



smileyhead said:


> Because your behaviour is totally their fault.


i'm VERY cool and pacific guy unless some shithead provoked me first, IRL I usually put them in line just looking into their eyes, but on gbatemp....


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

leon315 said:


> I can't find a right sentence to respond this no sense, are you triggered?
> 
> 
> i'm VERY cool and pacific guy unless some shithead provoked me first, IRL I usually put them in line just looking into their eyes, but on gbatemp....


your first comment tells me you seek for troubles sometime...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and btw, in case you really didnt get it, trolls live under bridge


----------



## Jayro (Jul 3, 2018)

I'll take one, but It's gotta have a good design.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

watcha, they still make temp t-shirt, but they are staff exclusive


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm relaunching the debate
I really want one...
Maybe you could make some for raffles
Anyway, this HAS to come back


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm relaunching the debate
> I really want one...
> Maybe you could make some for raffles
> Anyway, this HAS to come back


Nice necrobump


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 21, 2019)

if you pay the shipping i accept


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2019)

BlueFox gui said:


> if you pay the shipping i accept


they will
but they will also increase the t-shirt prize by 4-5$


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2019)

I want one for sure.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2019)

My only GBAtemp t-shirt is getting pretty worn out.
I wouldn't mind to get a few more.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2019)

I just trashed my Club Nintendo Yoshi t-shirt 
I remember, when I ordered it, they accidentally sent me a large
I asked for an extra-large, so they sent me another xl one
I gave the L one to my sistra
But now, my t-shirt was tearing apart  

I really hope I could replace it with a Tempy T-shirt 
Hey, I have two design of Temp T-shirt for you
One would be the logo at the top of the page with GBATemp written aside
The other would be a cartoonish Tempy like @shaunj66 avy


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello
So, I've talked a bit to @p1ngpong . Apparently, he was in charge on GBATemp T-shirt selling when there was. Now, I'd like to buy one, but they don't make them anymore.
P1ngpong told me to create a thread with a poll to know if there is a demand of those t-shirt, so here am I. Would you like to buy a GBATemp t-shirt too?

According to @Tom Bombadildo , the price shirt and hoodies were listed last time were :
t-shirt : 23USD
Hoodies : 39USD
Source


----------



## linuxares (Feb 1, 2019)

Only if I can get the nightmare one


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Only if I can get the nightmare one


the nightmare one?
what do you mean?


----------



## linuxares (Feb 1, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-tantrums-21-pokemon-no.523963/


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2019)

linuxares said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-tantrums-21-pokemon-no.523963/


haha yea that one...
wait... when you say nightmare... you mean...
first... or last image...?

How about making a contest for a t shirt desing?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2022)

Look guys, I know this is necrobump, BUT BUT BUT...
I'd like to bring this idea back

Anyone would like a GBATemp T-shirt here?
I call to the admins @Costello and @shaunj66 to watch this thread in case lot of peoples want them back


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Look guys, I know this is necrobump, BUT BUT BUT...
> I'd like to bring this idea back
> 
> Anyone would like a GBATemp T-shirt here?
> I call to the admins @Costello and @shaunj66 to watch this thread in case lot of peoples want them back


https://www.redbubble.com/people/GBAtemp/shop


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> https://www.redbubble.com/people/GBAtemp/shop


huhu nice, is there a link on temp front page?


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 27, 2022)

Do they have the Brief underwear also?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Do they have the Brief underwear also?


only for females


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> only for females




That's ok. I WILL still wear them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> https://www.redbubble.com/people/GBAtemp/shop


but seriously though, is there a button or something on the front page?


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 27, 2022)

there is. But you have to Knock first. lol

I'll take a T-shirt too


----------



## ChinaVwAirCooled (Apr 26, 2022)

any chance?


----------



## rantex92 (Apr 26, 2022)

nice they even have bigger sized ones on redbubble


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 26, 2022)

I want a Hoodie


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 26, 2022)

While this thread is topical, may I suggest buying the one I designed?



(full disclosure, I don't get any money from this, I just think it's cool)


----------



## impeeza (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## LoggerMan (Apr 26, 2022)

I'll take one if you're offering.


----------



## rantex92 (Apr 30, 2022)

My t shirt came yesterday its nice but the logo is a little bit  on the smaller side (or maybe im just tooo big  xD )


----------

